# Vivaldi Concertos that are as Good as the 4 Seasons



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll start it off. Vivaldi's Guitar Concerto in D Major. Largo is beautiful.


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Having heard a few dozen, I'd say none.

That said, I like his cello concertos.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

His double violin concertos.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Violin concerto #7 is quite good.

I have not heard any of his non-violin concertos yet, but I will be getting a boxed set with several different styles of his concertos next spring. "Damn you spending freeze!" *shakes fist at the sky*


----------

